# I7-6700 or I7-6700K for $95 more? (Mini ITX build)



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi,

K version on Amazon:

Intel Boxed Core I7-6700K 4.00 GHz 8M Processor Cache 4 LGA 1151 BX80662I76700K
*$364.99*
ASUS LGA1151 DDR4 DisplayPort HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 Mini-ITX Motherboard Z170I PRO GAMING
*$164.99*
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 *3000 *(PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2B3000C15R
*$84.99*
*TOTAL: $615*

non-K version on Amazon:

Intel Boxed Core I7-6700 FC-LGA14C 3.40 GHz 8 M Processor Cache 4 LGA 1151 BX80662I76700
*$314.99*
ASUS Mini ITX DDR4 LGA 1151 B150I PRO GAMING/WIFI/AURA Motherboard
*$125.00*
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 *2133 *(PC4 17000) Desktop Memory Model CMK16GX4M2A2133C13R
*$79.99*
*TOTAL: $520*

The difference is $95.

I don't know anything about overclocking, but for that difference which is not much, i can do it in the future if a game need it.

What do you recommend me guys, the K version or not?.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I would get the K version as they hold resale value better.
Most sell for more than their purchase price after a few years.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2016)

I would also get the K


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 2, 2016)

I second the Xeon suggestion.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 2, 2016)

If you want to save the cash here is a good review. Looks like no point overclocking with single card.

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=3884


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 2, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> If you want to save the cash here is a good review. Looks like no point overclocking with single card.
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=3884



They test a bunch of shooters and then wonder why they aren't getting any FPS increases, when all of these games are GPU limited by design. The only game that does use a decent bit of threading and has sóme CPU load is BF4 and there they already see 10% FPS increases.

That, my friend, is not a CPU test. For some weird reason they try to determine if the CPU overclock will somehow magically give their 980ti more than 100% utilization. The retard is strong in that review. It also lacks minimum FPS, which is exactly what a CPU overclock can increase when it comes to game performance on an already maxed out GPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

Why would you spend a premium for z170 chipset but not get an overclockable cpu?

And the performance gains from ram are.....

(Negligible in the vast majority of cases)


----------



## trog100 (Mar 2, 2016)

buy a decent gpu and you wont be struggling for frame rates in the first place and a very rare 10% (if its there) wont be noticeable.. 

i certainly would notice it without a frame rate counter running.. 

but i would buy the K chip if the budget allows..

trog


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2016)

sometimes its back to you, some may take high end board with non K processor and they happy with that
if you dont mind to spend another $90+ take "K"
anyway you gonna build for gaming, multimedia, multi tasking or something?


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for helped me here, this build is for gaming and do homework and to work too...
i'll buy a decent cooler in the first place, but after i want a liquid cooler just to have fun with it....

i saw that the K version doesn't give you more performance, so why all people are buying it?.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> Hi guys, thanks for helped me here, this build is for gaming and do homework and to work too...
> i'll buy a decent cooler in the first place, but after i want a liquid cooler just to have fun with it....
> 
> i saw that the K version doesn't give you more performance, so why all people are buying it?.


The K version gives more performance at stock.. look at the difference in clockspeeds...

6700 = 3.4GHz(stock) and turbos (single core) to 4 GHz
6700K = 4Ghz(stock) and turbos (all cores on most mobos) to 4.2GHz.

Not to mention, you can overclock the K.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> Hi guys, thanks for helped me here, this build is for gaming and do homework and to work too...
> i'll buy a decent cooler in the first place, but after i want a liquid cooler just to have fun with it....
> 
> i saw that the K version doesn't give you more performance, so why all people are buying it?.


It does, its clock speeds are significantly higher.  I would get the 6700K as you will gain more years out of it performance wise and if you decide to sell you will get a decent chunk more.  Overclocking is very easy to learn in this day and age so I would give it a try and see what you can get.  Hitting the sweet spot of 4.5ghz should be a snap and will at least insure you have the least amount of bottlenecks in games possible especially in the future.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> The K version gives more performance at stock.. look at the difference in clockspeeds...
> 
> 6700 = 3.4GHz(stock) and turbos (single core) to 4 GHz
> 6700K = 4Ghz(stock) and turbos (all cores on most mobos) to 4.2GHz.
> ...


and that difference is going to be noticeable?.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

That depends... most games, doubtful. Other activities, it could be. The bottom line is to get the best you can afford. If you can afford the K and will overclock, get it! If you don't ever plan to overclock, just get the regular 6700.

"Worth it" is really up to you... as I said, get the best you can/want to afford. If you plan on overclocking, get the 6700K, if you won't ever overclock, grab the 6700.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> and that difference in ghz is worth it, really?


Up to you, if it was me I would say yes because I like overclocking and the stock higher performance difference.  I would say if you want to keep this for a very long time (Like lets say up to 4 years maybe more) it would definitely be worth it.

What do you plan on doing with the machine?  Just gaming and homework?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> What do you plan on doing with the machine? Just gaming and homework?


Indeed if this is the case, an i5 would be a better purchase!


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> What are you trying to say?  Are you speaking about Hyper Threading or what???  I am lost what were talking about now...
> 
> i5's sell because they are all that is needed generally for gaming.  i7's sell for those who need the hyper threading in media tasks or otherwise.
> 
> ...


yes, just gaming and homework from my university

and the 3000mhz memory ram worth it?.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> yes, just gaming and homework from my university
> 
> and the 3000mhz memory ram worth it?.


 Why not get the Z170 board and an i5 6600K then.  Save you $100, overclocking is there and just as easy, and you will see the same performance at the end of the day.  I think for you that would be the best option and a much better choice.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> yes, just gaming and homework from my university
> 
> and the 3000mhz memory ram worth it?.


Here is my take. Since you are gaming and homework. I would go 6600 or 6600K. I would get DDR4 2800-3000 CL14/15 for your uses. I personally feel that ram speed less than that is DDR3 territory, regardless if there are little performance differences.




GhostRyder said:


> Why not get the Z170 board and an i5 6600K then.  Save you $100, overclocking is there and just as easy, and you will see the same performance at the end of the day.  I think for you that would be the best option and a much better choice.


+1...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

On topic, buy a 6600K, Z170 and good DDR4. If you have a local microcenter or a family member nearby have them grab it, it will save you the amount you were talking about


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 2, 2016)

Get the K series..........you will get a lot more fun out of your purchase and learn a lot more about your pc if you go this route.


@GhostRyder suggestion is a very good option


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 2, 2016)

@ EarthDog
My order comes in today can't wait to run it, have a phase change unit and NY weather should allow me some fun


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

guys...
my father just told that he will give me $100 as a gift to finish my PC.
I want to keep this computer for 3-4-5 years, so will be nice to have 4Ghz over the non-K version (3.4ghz).
In the future, if there is a demanding game who requires more CPU (maybe a new skylake refresh or another model will be launched in 2017-2018) and my CPU is not enough (which i doubt) i don't have to sell the i5 (if i buy it) i just will need to OC the i7 k version.
is it a good plan or not?.

i have had i5 all my live, i just want to have something different too, to know how an i7 feels.
Besides, the 3000mhz memory ram will be good too. in a few years this investment will worth it and i don't have to sell parts to buy others to upgrade my pc.

what do you think?
(by the way my GPU will be GTX980ti Hybrid)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> is it a good plan or not?.





RGT said:


> what do you think?


Its a good plan. If you wanted to save money, you could easily run the 6600K with that setup for years too. But as I said, get the best you can afford! Now, go buy it!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> guys...
> my father just told that he will give me $100 as a gift to finish my PC.
> I want to keep this computer for 3-4-5 years, so will be nice to have 4Ghz over the non-K version (3.4ghz).
> In the future, if there is a demanding game who requires more CPU (maybe a new skylake refresh or another model will be launched in 2017-2018) and my CPU is not enough (which i doubt) i don't have to sell the i5 (if i buy it) i just will need to OC the i7 k version.
> ...



Can you wait for broadwell-e?


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Can you wait for broadwell-e?


well, i can wait 2 months, not more than that ;(


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> well, i can wait 2 months, not more than that ;(



They estimate release to be Q2. If you want an I7 I vote go all the way and go X99 or wait for broadwell-e. A 5820K, X99 and DDR4 runs the same cost as a 6700K.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

i already have a mini itx phanteks case 

and a corsair ax860


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> i already have a mini itx phanteks case
> 
> and a corsair ax860



http://www.microcenter.com/product/448604/X99E-ITX-AC_LGA_2011-3_ITX_Intel_Motherboard?ob=1

I know I had a specific motherboard in mind when I suggested X99.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Ironically, I happen to have two computers with Core i5's of the same generation one with GTX 970 other with 980ti in the house. Yeah, they both pretty much hit 100%, not all the time but pretty close, doesn't stop the 980ti from thrashing the 970 by pretty much 2x at 1440p.


+1

http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html

Notice how there isn't a single FPS drop from 3770K to 3570K?


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

cdawall said:


> http://www.microcenter.com/product/448604/X99E-ITX-AC_LGA_2011-3_ITX_Intel_Motherboard?ob=1
> 
> I know I had a specific motherboard in mind when I suggested X99.


honestly, i don't like it's design, i want something cool too... jeje


----------



## Zakin (Mar 2, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> +1
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html
> 
> Notice how there isn't a single FPS drop from 3770K to 3570K?



Funny thing is the GTX 970 has the 3570k and the 980ti is in a 3470 PC. We just haven't seen the need to rebuild the other half of the weaker one until Broadwell-E most likely, told my roommate I would probably get him a 6 core i7 then if he was up for it.

Irony is the fact that the Skylake i5s have quite a bit of IPC jump since then, and that's what he is saying would be a bottleneck.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> honestly, i don't like it's design, i want something cool too... jeje



It is super plain so I could see that. Nothing wrong with Z170 and a 6600K/6700K that's for sure.











http://www.trustedreviews.com/intel...k-review-gaming-benchmarks-performance-page-4


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 2, 2016)

RGT said:


> guys...
> my father just told that he will give me $100 as a gift to finish my PC.
> I want to keep this computer for 3-4-5 years, so will be nice to have 4Ghz over the non-K version (3.4ghz).
> In the future, if there is a demanding game who requires more CPU (maybe a new skylake refresh or another model will be launched in 2017-2018) and my CPU is not enough (which i doubt) i don't have to sell the i5 (if i buy it) i just will need to OC the i7 k version.
> ...


Its the same thing, i5 and i7 are the same chips in the end of the day with the only difference being Hyper Threading.  In gaming, your not going to see any real difference between them and even in daily usage (This is from personal experience).  The only times I notice I am on an i5 or i7 is when video encoding is involved or similar programs that use everything thrown at them.



RGT said:


> honestly, i don't like it's design, i want something cool too... jeje



If you really want a i7, I agree to get that board and chip as that will actually be more beneficial at the end of the day.  If you want to spend the money on an i7, spend it on the 5820K and the Asrock X99 ITX board and you will actually see some benefits in games especially ones that are heavily multi-threaded.  Otherwise, I would recommend just getting the i5 over the i7.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 2, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Dude...Those are all at different clock speeds...Did you even read the video text. The overclocks are even different but notice how close they are when the i5 6600K is at 4.5 and the i7 6700k is at 4.6...


+1... another link that proves our point.  

There are a rare few titles that benefit from more than 4 cores... and that is because of the GAME, not the GPU being used. If you put a GTX 960 on it, you would still see the same differences. It has nothing, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the GPU!!!

Look at Witcher 3... same FPS...
GTAV - Massive world and CPU heavy so you see a difference...
FC4 results are off there. They show the same here between 4c and 4c/8t (i5 v i7): http://www.techspot.com/review/917-far-cry-4-benchmarks/page5.html


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> +1... another link that proves our point.
> 
> There are a rare few titles that benefit from more than 4 cores... and that is because of the GAME, not the GPU being used. If you put a GTX 960 on it, you would still see the same differences. It has nothing, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with the GPU!!!



Considering the pentium G3258 is a completely viable gaming chip that competes easily with the 4th gens...maybe number of cores in poorly multithreaded apps doesnt matter.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dragging the thread back on topic and hoping to keep it there:

for gaming: i5 6600K or i7 6700K
for workstation applications or when you want to run more than 2 GPU's: X99 platform and E processor (you get more PCIE lanes)

If you can spare the cash for the i7, by all means. Especially if you are interested in how it compares to the i5. You can however consider putting the extra 100 bucks in other stuff like perhaps an additional SSD for storage, or some nice KB/mouse, and for gaming purposes the i5 would be just as fine.

The only gain of an i7 over i5 is HT, and games don't really benefit from that. I would NOT recommend going Intel-E because the 6 core processors have lower clocks, and games like a fast core over more cores. The 6600K/6700K will likely clock higher, and therefore be better for gaming.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> The only gain of an i7 over i5 is HT, and games don't really benefit from that. I would NOT recommend going Intel-E because the 6 core processors have lower clocks, and games like a fast core over more cores. The 6600K/6700K will likely clock higher, and therefore be better for gaming.



Yep most of the 5xx0's top out right around 4.4-4.6ghz on a normal cooler. The added IPC improvements on the 6x00's are pretty nice for that, but I do enjoy the very high likelihood that broadwell-e will hit x99.


----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 2, 2016)

damn, right now the i7-non K is at $350


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 2, 2016)

We seem to be back on topic now the distraction appears to have moved on...... @little cat ...... feel free to contribute, maybe calm and slow down a little, please don't make like 20 posts then delete them all, I can read them, all you are doing is confirming what some members are saying, I am sure you have much to contribute, chill a bit, make some friends then discuss.

At least you saved me having to delete them all


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 2, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Dragging the thread back on topic and hoping to keep it there:
> for gaming: i5 6600K or i7 6700K
> for workstation applications or when you want to run more than 2 GPU's: X99 platform and E processor (you get more PCIE lanes)
> If you can spare the cash for the i7, by all means. Especially if you are interested in how it compares to the i5. You can however consider putting the extra 100 bucks in other stuff like perhaps an additional SSD for storage, or some nice KB/mouse, and for gaming purposes the i5 would be just as fine.
> The only gain of an i7 over i5 is HT, and games don't really benefit from that. I would NOT recommend going Intel-E because the 6 core processors have lower clocks, and games like a fast core over more cores. The 6600K/6700K will likely clock higher, and therefore be better for gaming.





cdawall said:


> Yep most of the 5xx0's top out right around 4.4-4.6ghz on a normal cooler. The added IPC improvements on the 6x00's are pretty nice for that, but I do enjoy the very high likelihood that broadwell-e will hit x99.


 Yea, but that's all you really need in the end for speed.  I just think if your going to spend the money on an i7 for gaming, its better to just go all in and get the 6 cores instead of spending a similar amount on just getting Hyper Threading.  In the end I think the i5 is the better choice.


RGT said:


> damn, right now the i7-non K is at $350


 Yea that's probably not a great investment at that price.

In my opinion, you should just get the i5 6600K and play with some overclocking.  Otherwise if you really want an i7, spend a tiny bit more and get a 5820K so your getting more bang from the machine.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> We seem to be back on topic now the distraction appears to have moved on...... @little cat ...... feel free to contribute, maybe calm and slow down a little, please don't make like 20 posts then delete them all, I can read them, all you are doing is confirming what some members are saying, I am sure you have much to contribute, chill a bit, make some friends then discuss.
> 
> At least you saved me having to delete them all


He deleted his posts and I just cleaned up all the other ones that members quoted, responded to or mentioned his posts.  Quite the chore


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## RodoGodo19 (Mar 4, 2016)

right now the i7-6700 non-K is at $314.99 on Amazon, i just bought it, i hope to receive it on Mar 11 - Mar 16.
Very good price.
i will buy the B150I motherboard and the 16GB 2133 memory ram.
You were right, i don't need to spend a lot of money to have the overclocking feature if i won't use it anyway. The non-K is very good for a few years with a GTX980TI HYBRID.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2016)

Good choice, cpu/gpu are well balanced that way so I'm sure you'll enjoy it


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 4, 2016)

K has higher clocks out of the box so if you don't plan on overclocking, certainly K. 4.2 GHz turbo is pretty decent clock. I mean, most get max 4.7 GHz when overclocking, so that's hardly an OC worth mentioning.


----------



## Kanan (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, the clocks of the non-K version are pretty low compared to the K version. I guess the K version will do 1+ year longer.


----------

